# PSU stopped working in a week.



## rixon.d9 (Jun 2, 2014)

Setup new PC a week back using ANTEC HCG 620 PSU and used it for a week. All of sudden yesterday PC didnt switch ON , on troubleshooting found PSU fan not turning. I had purchased it a week back. Will claim warranty ? Any other troubleshooting to check before I remove PSU ? 
Also I had felt shocks on the back of casing few times. Anything to do with that?

- - - Updated - - -

CONFIG :
I5 4570 | GIGABYTE H87-HD3 | SEAGATE 1 TB | 4GB RAM CORSAIR. NO GRAPHICS CARD OR OPTICAL DRIVE CONNECTED


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 2, 2014)

DID you try the fan test Dead psu? paper clip test - Power Supplies - Components 

If it passes, the PSU is working ans you maye have a short circuit somewhere. It it fails, RMA the PSU.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 2, 2014)

rixon.d9 said:


> Setup new PC a week back using ANTEC HCG 620 PSU and used it for a week. All of sudden yesterday PC didnt switch ON , on troubleshooting found PSU fan not turning. I had purchased it a week back. Will claim warranty ? Any other troubleshooting to check before I remove PSU ?
> Also I had felt shocks on the back of casing few times. Anything to do with that?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


bad shocks on the casing are due to absence of earthing on the AC Socket you are using to power up the PC
Be sure to complete all earthing in your home.


----------



## rixon.d9 (Jun 4, 2014)

mastercool8695 said:


> bad shocks on the casing are due to absence of earthing on the AC Socket you are using to power up the PC
> Be sure to complete all earthing in your home.



Whether this has any effect on my computer parts failing ? There is no rain nor lightning or thunder as I stay in Dubai.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 4, 2014)

rixon.d9 said:


> Whether this has any effect on my computer parts failing ? There is no rain nor lightning or thunder as I stay in Dubai.



I am not sure about the these. 
but, Earthing is a necessity when using electronic appliances.
and absence or lack of proper earthing may lead to problems in Electronic appliances


----------

